# 

## kozubek1

Mam pytanie dotyczące zakupu drabiny aluminiowej 3 x 11 są dostępne na allegro w cenie za 410 zł zwykła za 420 zł z opcją na schody i za 440 spawana.Którą z nich warto kupić ,drabina będzie używana sporadycznie przy pracach w gospodarstwie.Poniżej aukcje z drabinami.
1.Zwykła http://www.allegro.pl/item937755693_...sza_8_20m.html
2.Opcja na schody http://www.allegro.pl/item942989293_...na_schody.html
3.Spawana http://www.allegro.pl/item931801938_...wana_8_6m.html

----------


## k62

Korzystam z drabin codziennie (taka praca).
Dla mnie to opcja nr 3.
Dla Ciebie, jeśli użycie tylko przy domu 
wystarczy opcja 1, chociaż podoba mi się 2  :smile:

----------


## Laschlo

Do użytku sporadycznego wystarczy opcja1.Sam mam taka i jestem zniej zadowolony.

----------


## kozubek1

Interesuje mnie jak rozwiązana jest konstrukcja drabiny z opcją na schody czy nie odbywa się to kosztem czegoś innego czy to jest jako praktyczny dodatek.

----------


## VIP Jacek

a czy ten stabilizator poprzeczny nie jest za krótki?
W Nomi sprzedają taką drabinę za 500 zł firmy "Economi".
Pożyczam ją często od sąsiada i ten stabilizator jest nieco dłuższy. Przez to drabina  wydaje się stabilniejsza. Nie wiem może się mylę?
Sam się do niej przymierzałem, ale na allegro jest trochę taniej.

----------


## Regut1

> Korzystam z drabin codziennie (taka praca).
> Dla mnie to opcja nr 3.
> Dla Ciebie, jeśli użycie tylko przy domu 
> wystarczy opcja 1, chociaż podoba mi się 2


Zwróć uwagę że tylko pierwszy szczebel jest spawany po obwodzie. Pozostałe tylko miejscowo. Stopnie drabiny spawanej mają tylko dwa punkty podparcia. przy drabinie nr 2 stopnie przechodzą przez obie ścianki profila. Itoss to dobra jakościowo firma o producencie  drabiny nr 3 nie słyszałem.

----------


## VIP Jacek

zastanawia mnie dlaczego drabiny nr 1 nie można stosować na schody?  :Roll: 
One czymś się różnią?

----------


## k62

> Napisał k62
> 
> Korzystam z drabin codziennie (taka praca).
> 
> 
> Zwróć uwagę że tylko pierwszy szczebel jest spawany po obwodzie.


Dzięki, to ważne.
Ja dla zwiększenia sztywności poprzecznej (na boki)
spawam kształtowniki alu, kwadrat 20x2, o długości 60 cm,
od stopki (przy poprzeczce) do ramy.
Używam drabin 3x12   :smile:

----------


## krolik2002

a są drabiny coby BEZPIECZNIE wleźć na dach w razie potrzeby ? oczywiście nie chodzi o zasięg na całą powierzchnię dachu ale choć troszkę zgarnąć śnieg, zamieść igły itp.

----------


## k62

> a są drabiny coby BEZPIECZNIE wleźć na dach


NIE MA!
Poważnie. Byłem na szkoleniu BHP pewnej firmy.
Nie da się spełnić ich wymagań na 100%

----------


## Regut1

> Napisał krolik2002
> 
> a są drabiny coby BEZPIECZNIE wleźć na dach
> 
> 
> NIE MA!
> Poważnie. Byłem na szkoleniu BHP pewnej firmy.
> Nie da się spełnić ich wymagań na 100%


Kiedyś drabiny nie miały żadnego atestu a ludzie jakoś sobie na nich radzili. Grunt to zdrowy rozsądek. Przy jego braku żaden atest nie pomoże.

----------


## joaz

Ze względu na dość duży spadek terenu przy domu kupiliśmy na allegro drabinę z nogą przedłużająca i jak narazie się sprawdza.  :Lol:

----------


## Sunsin

Nie kojarzę  w ogóle marki jak mam być szczery. Nie lepiej puść bardziej w klasykę i kupić coś KRAUSE? Wybór na rynku jest ogromny więc znalezienie odpowiedniej nie zależnie od profilu do jakiego ma być używana nie powinno być problemem. [reklama]Pytanie w zasadzie w kwestii drabiny to jaki materiał, czy jest stabilna i ile kosztuje. Moim zdaniem cena/jakość najbardziej przemawia za KRAUSE

----------


## Kierzykowski

To może mi powiedzieć czy jest jakaś różnica miedzy alve czy krause? Ale tak szczerze? W sumie troszkę czasu spędziłem na szukaniu drabiny i im dłużej się w ten temat zagłębiam tym mniej wiem. Przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje. Dość ciekawie sprawa wyboru drabin została opisana tutaj - [moderowano] z tym, że też nie wiem czy człowiekowi, który będzie z takiej drabiny korzystał bardzo sporadycznie są potrzebne jakieś mega rozwiązania po za stabilnością i wytrzymałością? Więc powiedzmy taka drabina 3x5 w jakich pieniądzach byłaby rozsądna?

----------


## mietek440

Miałem kupić Krause Corda , kupiłem Krause Tribilo , miałem okazję porównać z cordą . Tribilo solidniejsza , sztywniejsza . Za 3x10 zapłaciłem 505 zł

----------


## mietek440

Osobiście wolałem dopłacić  niż wchodzić na drabinę uginającą się i trzęsącą  się jakby była z gumy . Przy krótkich może nie ma to znaczenia , jednak przy dłuższych bardzo duże .

----------


## monach

Polecam krause corda. 3x11 pode mną się nie ugina . Ważę 85 kg.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Pod takim ciężarem to nie problem , ciekawe jak ten model się zachowuje przy "facecie powyżej setki" ?

----------


## beatagl

Jaką drabinę polecicie do przydomowych sporadycznych prac ? 3x? pytam jaka długość najlepiej się sprawdzi?

----------

